
Future Pricing for Atlassian Cloud - itsdrewmiller
https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/cloud/future-pricing#newpricing-monthly
======
itsdrewmiller
"However, we expect that the majority of monthly customers will receive an
increase in their bill."

No kidding - their price calculator says ours will go up by 70%.

